# Connoisseur Genetics



## Thecouchlock (Jul 7, 2014)

Anyone tried these guys out yet?

I was thinking of getting the Lemon ' N Lime Jones, you get 5 of those and then 3 3 packs of their other seeds. Plus the 5 seeds on special... I am just thinking before I bite.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 7, 2014)

do it!


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jul 7, 2014)

I've never heard of their seed company though...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 7, 2014)

has a good reputation and good genetics. if i dig up dirt on oj ill let u know for sure lol


----------



## kaneboy (Jul 7, 2014)

Ojd is a amazing breeder has a load of wicked strains ive done cheesedog, north london , grandoggy purps and ecsssdh , guaranteed to find multiple keepers in his packs still chasing og chem, secret recipe and cookie haze


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 7, 2014)

I haven't grown anything from them but I've read some pretty great reviews about their stuff. What seed bank were you looking at for those deals. ICMag has a sub-forum for them if you're interested. You can type "Connoisseur Genetics" in the search bar and search titles only and find some threads but, here's some links with some info you can check out:

http://rollitup.org/t/connoisseur-genetics.827799/

Here's some links to give you an idea of OJD's breeding skills:
http://rollitup.org/t/connoisseur-genetics.551019/
http://rollitup.org/t/connoisseur-genetics-which-one.582769/
http://rollitup.org/t/connoisseur-genetics-girl-scout-haze-cookies.765321/


----------



## booms111 (Jul 7, 2014)

Ive grown a few of ojd's strains. SSSDH, chemmy jones, fuel, purple cheddar is my avatar, tested girlscout haze cookies thats my pic in advertisment, east coast haze, grandoggy purps, strawberry dogshit, cheese n chong, and got a few packs of ukchem and rainbow jones still waiting there turn. 

Best Ive ran from him is fuel and SSSDH. Worst was east coast sour diesel haze. If I had to choose one ln stock at Tude id get Grateful Casey

If you go to CSG forum over at IC go into the subforum for test threads will have lime jones threads


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you guys! I didn't wanna venture out of RIU but I will for this knowledge.


----------



## MarWan (Jul 7, 2014)

I've grown CG ChemWreck Kush last year and it set my benchmark against other strains (potency wise), and is still the best so far.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jul 7, 2014)

I appreciate the time you guys took to help me out, I am going to have a pretty bad ass collection of seeds. Hopefully I can share my experiences with you guys and have my own little portfolio of strains .

I am a little disappointed though because they priced the CG seeds so that you can get the first two promos but your 2 cents shy of the third ufo .


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 7, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> I appreciate the time you guys took to help me out, I am going to have a pretty bad ass collection of seeds. Hopefully I can share my experiences with you guys and have my own little portfolio of strains .
> 
> I am a little disappointed though because they priced the CG seeds so that you can get the first two promos but your 2 cents shy of the third ufo .


LOL. They do that shit on purpose. Find a cheap pick-n-mix seed and bump the order amount up a few bucks (if that next UFO is worth it to you)


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jul 7, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> LOL. They do that shit on purpose. Find a cheap pick-n-mix seed and bump the order amount up a few bucks (if that next UFO is worth it to you)


I totally agree, they want you to buy more than one pack or more than one seed to get the goods. I already have a fruity chronic juice from my last order so I decided just to save the extra 15-20 bucks. My wife hates to see packages arrive in the mail because she know they got bought on the cc   hahahahahah! I did the christmas, birthday and another order all in the past 8 months so I gotta play it safe now.


BTW just to update you all I changed my mind from lemon lime jones to rainbow jones. I already have a lime slurpee chernobyl so I figure a purple will bring in a variety instead of having all similar strains.


----------



## HazeHeaven (Jul 7, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> Anyone tried these guys out yet?
> 
> I was thinking of getting the Lemon ' N Lime Jones, you get 5 of those and then 3 3 packs of their other seeds. Plus the 5 seeds on special... I am just thinking before I bite.


I've got two Lemon n Lime Jones 6 weeks into flower and they are MONSTERS. Had to veg a little longer for others to catch up. The Lemon Limes are about 7 and a half feet tall indoors. Scraping the ceiling. Buds are starting to develop nicely and looks like will have a very nice yield.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 7, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> I totally agree, they want you to buy more than one pack or more than one seed to get the goods. I already have a fruity chronic juice from my last order so I decided just to save the extra 15-20 bucks. My wife hates to see packages arrive in the mail because she know they got bought on the cc   hahahahahah! I did the christmas, birthday and another order all in the past 8 months so I gotta play it safe now.
> 
> 
> BTW just to update you all I changed my mind from lemon lime jones to rainbow jones. I already have a lime slurpee chernobyl so I figure a purple will bring in a variety instead of having all similar strains.


Either way, that's a hell of a good deal. Basically two packs for the price of one. I have heard good things about Connoisseur Genetics.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jul 7, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Either way, that's a hell of a good deal. Basically two packs for the price of one. I have heard good things about Connoisseur Genetics.


19 seeds for 120 bucks, you can't beat that deal especially with getting regs, gives me a chance to get some pollen.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 7, 2014)

i did their gdp, and it has flavor for days, and the longest legs of any strain i've ever smoked.. i would be stoned for a good 4 hours or so, not shittin.. it was hot summer temps, so i didn't get any purpling, but i'm color blind and couldn't really gaf about color..


----------



## booms111 (Jul 7, 2014)

If you get the rainbow jones look to run them a full 70 days. The gdp and casey both run that long for most potency, the gdp phenos will look done early but they need extra time for the potency to be there. I'll start a few rainbows soon to, I love the casey high and the grapey candy taste of the gdp.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 7, 2014)

I WANT TO TRY THE FUEL, UK CHEM, AND FEW OTHERS. SHIT SEEMS SOLID, ONE OF THE NEXT BREEDERS I MAY TRY IF I EVER BUY AGAIN.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 7, 2014)

I got a couple UKChem beans I been thinking about cracking.


----------



## COGrown (Jul 7, 2014)

The Fuel and the Hippy's Private Stash both look like very appealing hybrids to me, Ive been wanting to give them a proper run for a while. I ran two of their sssdh freebies but got two males. I think I still have two more, but I actually am not a very big ssh fan.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 7, 2014)

cracks em adro


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 7, 2014)

COGrown said:


> The Fuel and the Hippy's Private Stash both look like very appealing hybrids to me, Ive been wanting to give them a proper run for a while. I ran two of their sssdh freebies but got two males. I think I still have two more, but I actually am not a very big ssh fan.


I've almost grabbed both of those strains at one point. Been meaning to run these UKChem and hope for a female to convince me to grab a whole pack of something.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 7, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> cracks em adro


It's a tough decision. Got so many strains on the way, Bodhi Golden Triangle, Cannabiogen Purple Peyote, Cannaventure Triple Nova. Just popped a couple Sin City Blue Power yesterday.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jul 7, 2014)

Link us to your journal when you get it up!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 7, 2014)

blue power nice! your excuse is valid! lol


----------



## yung420 (Jul 7, 2014)

Just ran a sssdh reg earlier this year and it's by far the best smoke ever. I had the pheno that leaned to more of sour diesel and never had anything like. Pure diesel funk with that haze background, all covered up with fuel...A++++++++

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## COGrown (Jul 7, 2014)

yung420 said:


> Just ran a sssdh reg earlier this year and it's by far the best smoke ever. I had the pheno that leaned to more of sour diesel and never had anything like. Pure diesel funk with that haze background, all covered up with fuel...A++++++++
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Maybe I will dig out those freebies after all. Was that from seed?


----------



## yung420 (Jul 7, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Maybe I will dig out those freebies after all. Was that from seed?


Yep...only grew one reg along side with 2 other strains...and this one was pure medicine...gotta try it

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jul 7, 2014)

oh my gosh, I hope mine turn out that nice .


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 8, 2014)

I ran a cut of the grateful casey for quite a long time. It was a good combination of yield, potency, taste and smell. The flower time was about 80 days, but it was one of the better all around strains I have grown. I have been meaning to pick up another pack, but I have bought so many new seeds lately that I would like to run first.


----------



## PhenoTypeCo (Sep 6, 2014)

So far me and my buddy I grow with love Connoisseur Genetics. It's been good stuff every time. So far we've done Grandoggy Purps (great high, flavor for days), Purple Cheddar (tested over 26% THC and tastes great), Cheese N' Chong (best taste with a heavy cheese pheno) and Chemwreck Kush (21% THC my grow buddy really likes it and it seem to pack a punch). In fact with the Chemwreck, we sent some to a local dispensary and also gave the owner a clone. He said he grew out his first round of just a couple plants and he kept it all for himself!

Edit: I made clickable links out of the percentages to our lab test results.


----------



## daybreaker (Sep 20, 2014)

I picked up the Og Chem Haze and the Labrador.Going through the sexing right now.only 4 out of 10 labradprs popped though...pretty depressing.So if im lucky i'll find a lady.I really like the structure of the OCH though.i will find a keeper from that strain for sure...but having doubts on the Labrador.kinda pissed.Wonder if herbies will hook me up if the seed germ rate is low like that?has anyone heard of that?


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 20, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> I picked up the Og Chem Haze and the Labrador.Going through the sexing right now.only 4 out of 10 labradprs popped though...pretty depressing.So if im lucky i'll find a lady.I really like the structure of the OCH though.i will find a keeper from that strain for sure...but having doubts on the Labrador.kinda pissed.Wonder if herbies will hook me up if the seed germ rate is low like that?has anyone heard of that?


 try and contact them, or even maybe try getting a hold of the breeder if you can possibly at all.. sometimes they, the breeders, will be cool and hook you up, sometimes not.. same with the bank, but i think i'd start with the breeder first if i could find any contact info on them..
never heard of bad germ rates with their gear though tbh..


----------



## daybreaker (Sep 20, 2014)

yeah pretty bizarre.all my other beans from every other seed co have popped well.thanks I will try to get ahold of them.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Sep 20, 2014)

Really want to try the SFV Kush they have but the price is up there. Supposed to be the best kush from what I've read next to Tahoe potency wise.
Really like to hear a report from someone who's run it. Anyone else know of a pure San Fernando Valley Kush for less money?
Seems like everyone likes the sssdh. Surprised about the sour diesel haze not being good from other poster. Maybe he got a bad pack? .


----------



## booms111 (Sep 22, 2014)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Really want to try the SFV Kush they have but the price is up there. Supposed to be the best kush from what I've read next to Tahoe potency wise.
> Really like to hear a report from someone who's run it. Anyone else know of a pure San Fernando Valley Kush for less money?
> Seems like everyone likes the sssdh. Surprised about the sour diesel haze not being good from other poster. Maybe he got a bad pack? .


CSG doesnt sell SFV seeds. He has some ogchem with og and few others but no straight S1s of SFV OG. On the east coast hazes i got 2 packs and gave a pack to friend. We both ran them at same time. Both of us agree the mix of genetics made the off spring watered down versions of parents, not that they werent good just at bottom of what ive grown CSG. 

I also see OJD is fixing your Labrador seed sitution and offering a new pack of something in stock, OJD is the most standup "breeder" in the game right now between his generosity and his honesty.


----------



## daybreaker (Sep 22, 2014)

Gosh im just getn hit.all my bcbud depot ultimate purps went hermie now watered down genetics....LOL kick me in the stomach why dontchya ?!?!  haha well I don't know if he's fixing it I haven't gotn a message yet from him I don't think.i'll double check but that may turn my heart around cuz im really frusterated at this point.I run a great GSC and An Ogesiel I picked up from cali connection right now but just looking to switch it up with something that puts out more weight.


----------



## booms111 (Sep 22, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> Gosh im just getn hit.all my bcbud depot ultimate purps went hermie now watered down genetics....LOL kick me in the stomach why dontchya ?!?!  haha well I don't know if he's fixing it I haven't gotn a message yet from him I don't think.i'll double check but that may turn my heart around cuz im really frusterated at this point.I run a great GSC and An Ogesiel I picked up from cali connection right now but just looking to switch it up with something that puts out more weight.


His response to you

"hey elusified

sorry to hear of your bad germ rate on the labrador
im actualy out of stock of that strain but if yu can prvide some kina proof of purchase you can pick another regualr strain and il be happy to send you a replacement

peace"

On something that puts out weight from CSG my heaviest is Fuel.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 22, 2014)

karmas pretty solid n standup as well. id like to try csg in the near future. i may get in on the next round of testers as a chance to try something from him.


----------



## booms111 (Sep 22, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> karmas pretty solid n standup as well. id like to try csg in the near future. i may get in on the next round of testers as a chance to try something from him.


Just got my chem d x gsc testers from CSG. Should be some heavier weight gsc chemmy buds, cant wait!


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 22, 2014)

that chem d x gsc is gonna be so good. u journaling it too?


----------



## booms111 (Sep 22, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> that chem d x gsc is gonna be so good. u journaling it too?


 Yeah over at CSG test thread forum. I havent posted up a thread yet though, waiting for some sprouts first.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 22, 2014)

good luck on those


----------



## daybreaker (Sep 22, 2014)

hey booms are you a tester or do you have a reliable seed co you order from?herbies is actually really good that's who I've been going through but wonder if there are others when they are out of what im looking for.nirvana and cali connection have been awesome.


----------



## booms111 (Sep 22, 2014)

@daybreaker- Im a tester and i also buy CSG seeds. Ive ran many of theres/his strains. Id check into reading about Swerve the owner of CC, basicly hes a dumbass. Nirvana puts out decent seeds but just your everyday stuff nothing really new. Ive never used Herbies but i would. I stick to Attitude and Seedbay when im buying.


----------



## COGrown (Sep 22, 2014)

booms111 said:


> His response to you
> 
> "hey elusified
> 
> ...


Is the smell/taste of the fuel up to the description? I.e. dead skunk dipped in gasoline?
This cross and the Hippy's Private Stash are the two CSG strains I want to try the most.


----------



## booms111 (Sep 22, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Is the smell/taste of the fuel up to the description? I.e. dead skunk dipped in gasoline?
> This cross and the Hippy's Private Stash are the two CSG strains I want to try the most.


My keeper is skunky diesely. I had a few that were sour apple smelling and tasting and another that was metallic sour tasting(didnt like). The taller phenos are the sour apple(Original Diesel) and the shorter skunky ones lean towards the Chem D BX2 male. Great overlooked strain. I think if he made female verison it would sell alot more. Chem D(Feminized) x Original Diesel...


----------



## daybreaker (Sep 22, 2014)

I actually got the ogesiel from cali connection 5 years ago,i wasn't able to germ them til a year and a half ago and when I did there were 3 different phenos to choose from and I was stoked.These seed companies seem fickle.one day they do good another they do bad.I would just rather deal with the creators myself and bypass all these middlemen,but whatever I know about the marc emery crap and these guys need to protect themselves,however it opens the door for a lot of shady deals.I'd be happy with and of CG gear as long as I can get a true female.I usually order regular seeds because I worry about hermies from stuf I've read.Is it true that a lot of feminized breeds are hermied?FUEL would be cool if he hooked me up personally.


----------



## daybreaker (Sep 22, 2014)

been thinking on starting something up myself locally.wonder what the laws are for a medical patient to breed?


----------



## petlar (Mar 28, 2015)

connoisseur genetics purple chedder 2 days shy of 5 weeks
hope they taste as good as they smell


----------



## DemonTrich (Mar 28, 2015)

ill put my 0.2 cents.

I grew out the CSG strawberries and cream (kyle kushman straw cough x the white).
1/5 beans did NOT germ (im no newb to growing)
ONE had BALLS AND nanners at week 5 and ONE had BALLS only
fem seeds were ordered.
I only managed to finish 2 strawberry plants.
1 pheno is utter GARBAGE!!!!! no smell, little head high, donating for SUPER cheap to my patients.
1 pheno is SUPER AWESOME!!!! super stinky fruity pebble cereal smell, decent smoke/high (nothing compared to my gorilla glues tho). nice tight dense buds.
I didn't catch the nanner plant in time and she douched my gorilla glues (I lost HALF my crop to this)
I did find some seeds (about 20 per one glue plant directly next to the hermie bish strawberry plant), and popped 2 of them for shits and giggles. if I can get 1 keeper with NO hermie traits it might be worth it.
fingers crossed.
I got a bunch of CSG freebies when I made my order, im selling them all. I lost a lot of trust in that company.

another grower popped the SAME seeds 5 days prior to me, from the same breeder, same strain, only the medium/lights/nutes were different. HE HAS THE SAME 2 PLANTS HERM AND THROW BALLS about the same time (+/-5 days) of me. and I don't believe in coincidences!!!! hmmmm something to think about. 

what have I learned form this?
NEVER ORDER FEM SEED AGAIN!!!!!! from any breeder.
inspect every new pant from any breeder every single day no matter what to avoid any further crop ruining after flipping.
run clones vs seeds (clones from a reliable source only)


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 28, 2015)

I have a Rainbow Jones in flower right now, it looks like GDP structure with a twist of the Jones in it! I will have to get a picture.


----------



## petlar (Mar 28, 2015)

yea i hope i get a nice gdp dominant pheno or 2 
you've got a good chance of a gdp pheno king arthur thats what ojd recommended to
get a gdp pheno while everyone waits for his gdp s1 lol 
i did look at the rainbow but i dont like anything diesel.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 28, 2015)

petlar said:


> yea i hope i get a nice gdp dominant pheno or 2
> you've got a good chance of a gdp pheno king arthur thats what ojd recommended to
> get a gdp pheno while everyone waits for his gdp s1 lol
> i did look at the rainbow but i dont like anything diesel.


The casey I got around santa cruz was always a sweeter uppidy casey jones. I have never had one that tasted like diesel yet, I would hate to get a diesel pheno when I already have strains like headband, diesel fire, and OG's to pop. I am lookin for a sweet smoke that has some potency in there. Hopefully something that won't make me crash out on the couch for hours.

I picked this pack up before DVG started up, now that DVG is running I have like 4 gdp crosses waiting to be popped.


----------



## petlar (Mar 28, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> The casey I got around santa cruz was always a sweeter uppidy casey jones. I have never had one that tasted like diesel yet, I would hate to get a diesel pheno when I already have strains like headband, diesel fire, and OG's to pop. I am lookin for a sweet smoke that has some potency in there. Hopefully something that won't make me crash out on the couch for hours.
> 
> I picked this pack up before DVG started up, now that DVG is running I have like 4 gdp crosses waiting to be popped.


yep fruity strains are what i hunt for or just something really unique tasty.
1 taste
2 taste
3 potency in that order


----------



## checkdareplay (Mar 28, 2015)

booms111 said:


> CSG doesnt sell SFV seeds. He has some ogchem with og and few others but no straight S1s of SFV OG. On the east coast hazes i got 2 packs and gave a pack to friend. We both ran them at same time. Both of us agree the mix of genetics made the off spring watered down versions of parents, not that they werent good just at bottom of what ive grown CSG.
> 
> I also see OJD is fixing your Labrador seed sitution and offering a new pack of something in stock, OJD is the most standup "breeder" in the game right now between his generosity and his honesty.


That's weird booms, cuz I'm running the ecsd from csg and this run looks really Impressive. Out of 5 seeds I got 1 extremely leaning sour pheno that's reeks of sour goodness. 1 pheno was a dud, very bland no smell to it. The other 3 are straight sour lemon diesel with a promising big yield. I'm planning on taking them 70 to 75 days.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey @booms111 
Ive seen through this thread that the older version of the SSSDH is better then the newer? I see two different varieties of them being sold. Care to elaborate more on this? and what to expect? yield , flavours , amount of potential phenos?


----------



## booms111 (Mar 29, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Hey @booms111
> Ive seen through this thread that the older version of the SSSDH is better then the newer? I see two different varieties of them being sold. Care to elaborate more on this? and what to expect? yield , flavours , amount of potential phenos?


Theres a feminized and regular version. The regular is the original and they used 2 plants found from rez's SSSDH crossed together. The feminized seeds are the female used to make the regulars selfed to make S1's. The regulars are better in my opinion with phenos ranging from super silver haze to sour diesel, I prefer the super silver phenos. 



checkdareplay said:


> That's weird booms, cuz I'm running the ecsd from csg and this run looks really Impressive. Out of 5 seeds I got 1 extremely leaning sour pheno that's reeks of sour goodness. 1 pheno was a dud, very bland no smell to it. The other 3 are straight sour lemon diesel with a promising big yield. I'm planning on taking them 70 to 75 days.


mine were decent just not equal to CSGs other seeds ive ran besides his newer cookie crosses.


----------



## booms111 (Mar 29, 2015)

petlar said:


> yea i hope i get a nice gdp dominant pheno or 2
> you've got a good chance of a gdp pheno king arthur thats what ojd recommended to
> get a gdp pheno while everyone waits for his gdp s1 lol
> i did look at the rainbow but i dont like anything diesel.


Ran PC. Had a grape candy pheno and a grape milk pheno.


----------



## petlar (Mar 29, 2015)

booms111 said:


> Ran PC. Had a grape candy pheno and a grape milk pheno.


wow yea either one sounds great


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucky for you most of us sleep and your garbage spam will be removed.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 4, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Is the smell/taste of the fuel up to the description? I.e. dead skunk dipped in gasoline?
> This cross and the Hippy's Private Stash are the two CSG strains I want to try the most.


Fuel is spot on!! If you want the stank, it's the dank!!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 3, 2017)

Girl Scout Haze Cookies


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 3, 2017)

IMO connoisseur is underrated. I've grown some really really nice plants from them.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 3, 2017)

I've grown out White Jones and OGChem. They were both fantastic, to this day my keeper OGChem pheno was some of the strongest smoke I've had. The White Jones was powerful enough to put people into a frantic state. Here are a coupe shots of WJ.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2017)

connoissuer's diesel dipped cookies sounds a lot like the truck stop cookies i'm running from jaws, and sounds pretty killer...
i've only run gdp's from them, and it was pretty nice, but have seen a ton of good grows of their gear, and definitely agree with bob that their gear for some odd reason tends to be over looked..


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> IMO connoisseur is underrated. I've grown some really really nice plants from them.


Yea i agree..thats why I popped my single GSHC bean I had..heard some really good reviews. Surprised hes so slept on and not talked about often. Been eyeing his Strawberry Cookies recently 



LubdaNugs said:


> I've grown out White Jones and OGChem. They were both fantastic, to this day my keeper OGChem pheno was some of the strongest smoke I've had. The White Jones was powerful enough to put people into a frantic state. Here are a coupe shots of WJ.


Lookin fantastic bro!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 4, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Yea i agree..thats why I popped my single GSHC bean I had..heard some really good reviews. Surprised hes so slept on and not talked about often. Been eyeing his Strawberry Cookies recently
> 
> 
> Lookin fantastic bro!


It could be because they aren't available stateside. I know I personally have stopped ordering overseas just due to customs problems etc.

I've grown cheesedog, triangle kush cookies, OG chem and OJ's Haze. All were fantastic and definitely exceeded my expectations.

**the cheesedog and the oj's were freebies too.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 4, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Yea i agree..thats why I popped my single GSHC bean I had..heard some really good reviews. Surprised hes so slept on and not talked about often. Been eyeing his Strawberry Cookies recently
> 
> 
> Lookin fantastic bro!


Thanks man.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> It could be because they aren't available stateside. I know I personally have stopped ordering overseas just due to customs problems etc.
> 
> I've grown cheesedog, triangle kush cookies, OG chem and OJ's Haze. All were fantastic and definitely exceeded my expectations.
> 
> **the cheesedog and the oj's were freebies too.


 the one time i had an issue with an order from the tude it was when i was trying to order conny's gear.. they sent me the wrong pack of beans, and instead of just eating it and at least getting beans, albeit not the ones i wanted and ordered, i contacted them and they told me to send them back after jumping through a bunch of hoops like taking pix of the package, their number on it, blah blah blah, i send them back, with a little note with the order number, my name, so on and so on, and just as my gut thought, i never got crap back from them, never heard a single word about it.. i didn't pursue it as i knew that i wasn't going to be happy with the end result, and i knew i should have just kept the wrong beans and not sent them back, but oh no, i had to have what i wanted, lol.. live and learn i guess..
i have all of those too, the og chem, the og's haze and the cheese dog.. i'm seriously thinking about the og chems..


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 4, 2017)

I've grown out the TK Cookies and the Connoisseur cookies, both definitlely exceeded my expectations and the TK Cookies still is a favourite of mine!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 4, 2017)

racerboy71 said:


> the one time i had an issue with an order from the tude it was when i was trying to order conny's gear.. they sent me the wrong pack of beans, and instead of just eating it and at least getting beans, albeit not the ones i wanted and ordered, i contacted them and they told me to send them back after jumping through a bunch of hoops like taking pix of the package, their number on it, blah blah blah, i send them back, with a little note with the order number, my name, so on and so on, and just as my gut thought, i never got crap back from them, never heard a single word about it.. i didn't pursue it as i knew that i wasn't going to be happy with the end result, and i knew i should have just kept the wrong beans and not sent them back, but oh no, i had to have what i wanted, lol.. live and learn i guess..
> i have all of those too, the og chem, the og's haze and the cheese dog.. i'm seriously thinking about the og chems..


Lol! I had a very similar experience with the tude. The og Chen was awesome huge funky colas with perfect mix of both parents. I have half a pack still and will definitely pop again soon. I have pics somewhere... I'll post if I find them.


----------



## higher self (May 5, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> I've grown out the TK Cookies and the Connoisseur cookies, both definitlely exceeded my expectations and the TK Cookies still is a favourite of mine!


I finally got that going now waiting on the clones. Other crosses ive grown from Connoisseur are SSSDH & ECSD x SSSDH both very dank plants especially the ECSD


----------



## J Larue (May 5, 2017)

I've heard Connoisseur strains typically take a long flowering period to finish. Fact or fiction?


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 5, 2017)

higher self said:


> I finally got that going now waiting on the clones. Other crosses ive grown from Connoisseur are SSSDH & ECSD x SSSDH both very dank plants especially the ECSD


Nice one man, you wont be sorry hey! 



J Larue said:


> I've heard Connoisseur strains typically take a long flowering period to finish. Fact or fiction?


The tk cookies took 10 weeks, the connoisseur cookies took 9 from memory!


----------



## higher self (May 5, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice one man, you wont be sorry hey!
> 
> 
> 
> The tk cookies took 10 weeks, the connoisseur cookies took 9 from memory!


1st run with anything with TK in it & my 2nd run of anything cookie so this one should have the edge over the other cookies I have.


----------



## higher self (May 6, 2017)

@eastcoastmo this TKC is so viney & floppy stems it's defiantly going to need support in flowering. This is good though because that's what I've read how the TK grows so glad to see this is very TK dom. 

I'm on the watch for nanners because I remember Connoisseur said his fems may show early intersex parts but after plucking they don't come back. I know this was the case for the ECSD x SSSDH now sure about his other fems.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 6, 2017)

higher self said:


> @eastcoastmo this TKC is so viney & floppy stems it's defiantly going to need support in flowering. This is good though because that's what I've read how the TK grows so glad to see this is very TK dom.
> 
> I'm on the watch for nanners because I remember Connoisseur said his fems may show early intersex parts but after plucking they don't come back. I know this was the case for the ECSD x SSSDH now sure about his other fems.


Yeah mine stretched pretty hard too, I admit, the buds do need support towards the end. 
Hmm interesting about the early nanners, mine threw a couple but once plucked they didnt come back!


----------



## maxamus1 (May 6, 2017)

Glad to see that there are new post in here have some rainbow Jones and another one ready and waiting to go. Always wanted to try casy Jones but never got around to it so how far is rainbow away from casy?


----------



## Bubba's girl (May 8, 2017)

That Strawberry Cookies. Any body know anything about the Colorado Strawberry Cough? Is it the same as the KK SC?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 9, 2017)

For anyone questioning this seed company check my name out on the other forum where this guy is. I am very well known and wouldn't turn someone a wrong way. His genetics are legit and his product is a great price and quality. He has been around quietly doing his own thing over there for a very long time now. there's no hype train he just puts out a quality product and goes about his business.


----------



## Vonkins (May 9, 2017)

What Csg strongest kush strain. Need something to compete with my tahoe og


----------



## greencropper (May 10, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> I've grown out White Jones and OGChem. They were both fantastic, to this day my keeper OGChem pheno was some of the strongest smoke I've had. The White Jones was powerful enough to put people into a frantic state. Here are a coupe shots of WJ.


thats some recommendation man!...they've been bookmarked for a future pollen chuck, nice effort there!


----------



## rikdabrick (May 10, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> For anyone questioning this seed company check my name out on the other forum where this guy is. I am very well known and wouldn't turn someone a wrong way. His genetics are legit and his product is a great price and quality. He has been around quietly doing his own thing over there for a very long time now. there's no hype train he just puts out a quality product and goes about his business.


Howzit 40amps? You can say he has his own subforum on icmag.com. RIU isn't uptight about mentioning other forums like icmag is.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 10, 2017)

Bubba's girl said:


> That Strawberry Cookies. Any body know anything about the Colorado Strawberry Cough? Is it the same as the KK SC?


I'm unsure if it's the same or similar cut but damn it looks tasty! It is on my next list of strains to buy when I get some cash!


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 10, 2017)

greencropper said:


> thats some recommendation man!...they've been bookmarked for a future pollen chuck, nice effort there!


Thanks man.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 22, 2017)

*Girl Scout Haze Cookies *@ 67 days
 
 

Really loving CG atm..gonna have to acquire more of his gear


----------



## higher self (May 22, 2017)

Right!! CG is some slept on gear. Quality stuff there @We Can Make Sandwiches


----------



## bigskymtnguy (May 23, 2017)

Rainbow Jones was worthwhile, although it takes a bit longer than I prefer to reach full maturity.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 23, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> *Girl Scout Haze Cookies *@ 67 days
> View attachment 3947287
> View attachment 3947288
> 
> Really loving CG atm..gonna have to acquire more of his gear


Nice fire mate, damn!!


----------



## higher self (Jul 25, 2017)

Triangle Kush Cookies somewhere around week 6 & I'll take it to 9 or 10. Crushing the cookie crosses I just grew especially in the yield so they get culled. Smells range from sweet lemon cookie OG with a bit of burnt tire funk & the buds are rock solid. She is starting to purple up in the fade, love when the OG's do that!

Got another one week 1/2 in getting pollinated with my sweet almond extract OGKBssh male. I'm expecting the progeny to be close to wedding cake lol.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jul 25, 2017)

Gotta add my props to ojd and his work. I've ran the Purp Cheddar 2X...both were stellar cultivars. in fact, the PC made up the majority of my stash last year and I'm still smoking on it. 

9 months later...jarred and cured...it STILL reeks out the house and causes heads to turn when you open the jar. I've never had a strain stay so true after this ling of a cure. Most times the terp profile changes extensively...but not on the PC.

Also ran his Lem Chem and Amnesia Haze. I ended up StS'ing a prime cut of Lem Chem....and am now running some of them OD. Every plant bushed up...fat and round....and i expect a serious load from each. Just beautiful stuff.....and it makes serious donkey dicks of Chemmie-dankness and the trim makes seriously GREAT and super stiiicky bubble hash.

The Amnesia takes awhile to finish...as well as to put on the weight....but given time (10 weeks+) there are some chunky and very frosty nugs to be had. she will make you think she's a slacker til the last 2-3 weeks...then watch out. Sweet, hazey smoke.

Good value for the $$$. I know some folks have had herms...but hey....there's alot of miles under the belts of some of these cuts that are worked and..yes...shit happens. Anything with Chem D in it runs the risk of herming.... it's just the way it is....not the fault of ojd/anyone else.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 25, 2017)

higher self said:


> Triangle Kush Cookies somewhere around week 6 & I'll take it to 9 or 10. Crushing the cookie crosses I just grew especially in the yield so they get culled. Smells range from sweet lemon cookie OG with a bit of burnt tire funk & the buds are rock solid. She is starting to purple up in the fade, love when the OG's do that!
> 
> Got another one week 1/2 in getting pollinated with my sweet almond extract OGKBssh male. I'm expecting the progeny to be close to wedding cake lol.
> 
> View attachment 3984125


Looking good fam. What Swedbank did you order his gear from?


----------



## higher self (Jul 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Looking good fam. What Swedbank did you order his gear from?


Thanks! Im pretty sure I got them Attitude, went with 3 single seeds as I didn't feel like paying for the whole 5 pack. A lil pricy for fem's but I've grown 3 strains from Connoisseur now & his gear is super legit.


----------



## higher self (Jul 25, 2017)

Stiickygreen said:


> Gotta add my props to ojd and his work. I've ran the Purp Cheddar 2X...both were stellar cultivars. in fact, the PC made up the majority of my stash last year and I'm still smoking on it.
> 
> 9 months later...jarred and cured...it STILL reeks out the house and causes heads to turn when you open the jar. I've never had a strain stay so true after this ling of a cure. Most times the terp profile changes extensively...but not on the PC.
> 
> ...


I want to try the OG Chem & The 90's haze next.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 25, 2017)

higher self said:


> Thanks! Im pretty sure I got them Attitude, went with 3 single seeds as I didn't feel like paying for the whole 5 pack. A lil pricy for fem's but I've grown 3 strains from Connoisseur now & his gear is super legit.


You got good taste man


----------



## higher self (Jul 25, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> You got good taste man


Haha appreciate you. I stared off with the SSSDH years back, got a freebie of SSSDH x ECSD & now this TK Cookies. The ECSD cross was off the charts had a pugnant dirty skunk funk that compared to a Golden Goat x Faceoff from Archive I had going.

The 90's Haze is is probably off the chart as well lol along with the OG Chem & latter are regs I can find males with. I gotta put some money aside week by week then get them, not exactly on my immediate to grow list.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 25, 2017)

posted this in the GSHC thread might aswell post it here also

This was taken afew weeks after being jarred (which has now cured well over a month)

Smell is full on haze..I cant smell any cookies but I love it regardless. CG has some killer gear.

I wanna try his Strawberry Cookies..or Purplelope


----------



## cottee (Aug 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> It could be because they aren't available stateside. I know I personally have stopped ordering overseas just due to customs problems etc.
> 
> I've grown cheesedog, triangle kush cookies, OG chem and OJ's Haze. All were fantastic and definitely exceeded my expectations.
> 
> **the cheesedog and the oj's were freebies too.


Hey dude how did the triangle kush cookies turn out I'm looking to try a few different strains and they caught my eye?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2017)

cottee said:


> Hey dude how did the triangle kush cookies turn out I'm looking to try a few different strains and they caught my eye?


They were so so good man. Got a triangle leaner and a perfect 50/50 mix. I loved them. Taste, flavor, high and bag appeal were all fantastic. 

Grab em.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2017)

Imo csg is one of the most underrated breeders there is.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Imo csg is one of the most underrated breeders there is.


You got them from puresativa.com


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> You got them from puresativa.com


No. Tude


----------



## cottee (Aug 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> They were so so good man. Got a triangle leaner and a perfect 50/50 mix. I loved them. Taste, flavor, high and bag appeal were all fantastic.
> 
> Grab em.


Nice one dude how about flowering time and yield?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2017)

cottee said:


> Nice one dude how about flowering time and yield?


9 weeks with solid yields from both phenos (topped and supercropped)


----------



## cottee (Aug 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> 9 weeks with solid yields from both phenos (topped and supercropped)


Thanks man much appreciated


----------



## higher self (Aug 15, 2017)

TK Cooks In the 9 week range. Yields better than the last 3 cookie strains I've ran & has the rock hard density of the cooks. This one isn't as strong in the terps but can smell the kush & cookies evenly. She doesn't stretch or branch much so good for SOG setups could really pack um in & get great yields this is growing in about 2 quarts of soil.


----------



## cottee (Aug 15, 2017)

higher self said:


> TK Cooks In the 9 week range. Yields better than the last 3 cookie strains I've ran & has the rock hard density of the cooks. This one isn't as strong in the terps but can smell the kush & cookies evenly. She doesn't stretch or branch much so good for SOG setups could really pack um in & get great yields this is growing in about 2 quarts of soil.
> 
> View attachment 3995309


She doesn't stretch much? Was planning to top so you think I should let them get some height in veg??


----------



## higher self (Aug 15, 2017)

cottee said:


> She doesn't stretch much? Was planning to top so you think I should let them get some height in veg??


I would veg them more the stretch was about 1-1.5x's. The 1st time i trimmed off all the side branches so it grew taller & the 2nd time I kept her untopped & with her side branches, she stayed more short & squat. I believe I have a cookie leaner more so than TK so I bet there is a crazy stretching OG pheno.

How tight are the nodes on your plants? Usually that gives me a bit of an idea if they will stretch alot.


----------



## cottee (Aug 15, 2017)

higher self said:


> I would veg them more the stretch was about 1-1.5x's. The 1st time i trimmed off all the side branches so it grew taller & the 2nd time I kept her untopped & with her side branches, she stayed more short & squat. I believe I have a cookie leaner more so than TK so I bet there is a crazy stretching OG pheno.
> 
> How tight are the nodes on your plants? Usually that gives me a bit of an idea if they will stretch alot.


I got 2 1.5x1.5 tents. I put around 14 in each. I just finished a grow of goldens lemon but there was some crazy heat wave while they were in flower so that had a ridiculous stretch. Quite a few of them stretched so much they hit the top of the tent! It was bullshit. I had some more golden lemon in veg but a 5 of them were el fuego. I topped them all because I couldn't be dealing with 7 foot plants again. The golden lemons ended up about 4 feet which was nice but the elfuego barely stretched at all so they were tiny!


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Sep 21, 2017)

Connoisseur Genetics and true canna genetics are run by the same breeder right?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 21, 2017)

resinousflowers420 said:


> Connoisseur Genetics and true canna genetics are run by the same breeder right?


no


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 23, 2017)

MarWan said:


> I've grown CG ChemWreck Kush last year and it set my benchmark against other strains (potency wise), and is still the best so far.


Glad to see this.I have always wandered about that strain, sounds like nothing but GOODNESS. Will run one or two next summer outdoors to see what I can get out of them.


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 23, 2017)

granddoggy purps connoisseur.


----------



## Vonkins (Oct 23, 2017)

Got some og chem going with 4 phenos. Solid white pheno covered in sugar reeks of fuel. Solid purple that smells like funky ass chemicals. Greenish purple that reeks of rotten meat/skunk candy. Finally a green pheno that doesn't reek at all. It probably does but I can't smell it cause of the others. I planned on taking her 77 days. I'm currently beginning wk 8 with amazing flowers. Which pheno is the keeper and how long would you guys let them go


----------



## indicas4me (Oct 23, 2017)

kaneboy said:


> View attachment 4031566 granddoggy purps connoisseur.


Looks like nanners all through those buds.


----------



## morgwar (Nov 11, 2017)

I picked up csg original diesel haze at sensible seeds Anybody have experience with this one?


----------



## higher self (Nov 21, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I picked up csg original diesel haze at sensible seeds Anybody have experience with this one?


No but ive ran the ECSDH x SSSDH & it was fire! Really pugnant skunk smells good sativa buzz with some body. SSSDH crosses have been some of my favorite grows in the past for sure.

My 3rd run with the TK Cookies at 43 days this time under the new COB lights. She doesnt smell that strong in flower but the buds & terps have a sour dough cookie smell. 

Its weird I can only smell it when my fingers are a few inches from my nose. Buds get rock solid like cookies but with better yeilds.


----------



## higher self (Dec 3, 2017)

Defiantly keeping this TK Cookies around for awhile & hitting it with Swamp Thing male from DVG (TK x Grandpas Breath) the pogeny should be off the chain!!

This is 55 days & looks so much more dank then my past pictures using burple leds. A bit leafy this run but I really think its excess alfalfa meal in my soil causing that.


----------



## Andrei_2012 (Jan 2, 2018)

I am trying to find some seeds in Europe and everywhere Out of Stock. Such a high demand? Where can i find them? Anybody knows? Thank you


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 2, 2018)

Andrei_2012 said:


> I am trying to find some seeds in Europe and everywhere Out of Stock. Such a high demand? Where can i find them? Anybody knows? Thank you


https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/connoisseur-genetics-seeds/cat_20.html


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 2, 2018)

higher self said:


> Defiantly keeping this TK Cookies around for awhile & hitting it with Swamp Thing male from DVG (TK x Grandpas Breath) the pogeny should be off the chain!!
> 
> This is 55 days & looks so much more dank then my past pictures using burple leds. A bit leafy this run but I really think its excess alfalfa meal in my soil causing that.
> 
> View attachment 4052468


That is gorgeous!


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jan 22, 2018)

I have high hopes for this Strawberry Cookie (day 40 from flip).


----------



## morgwar (Jan 25, 2018)

3 out of 5 original diesel haze were males. Strange for feminized seed? 
Its a breeders pack so hmmmm? Straight to the trash.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 25, 2018)

morgwar said:


> 3 out of 5 original diesel haze were males. Strange for feminized seed?
> Its a breeders pack so hmmmm? Straight to the trash.


I'd hit up ojd on icmag or instagram if I were you. He seems like a stand up guy. There's got to be some weird mix up there.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 26, 2018)

Anyone have any info on his super sliver sour diesel ? 

Thiking about buying that pack next


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 26, 2018)

714steadyeddie said:


> Anyone have any info on his super sliver sour diesel ?
> 
> Thiking about buying that pack next


Search around. there are a ton of grow reports on ICMAG. You may have to dig a little, but it is a very well documented strain.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 26, 2018)

714steadyeddie said:


> Anyone have any info on his super sliver sour diesel ?
> 
> Thiking about buying that pack next


That's his flagship strain. It's supposed to be really good and yield really well too.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 26, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Search around. there are a ton of grow reports on ICMAG. You may have to dig a little, but it is a very well documented strain.


Thanks



rikdabrick said:


> That's his flagship strain. It's supposed to be really good and yield really well too.



Cool that’s what I’m hoping for


----------



## Kygiacomo (Oct 25, 2018)

Has anyone here tried the dead chem head? suppose be a good yeilder with raw stank to it. im grabbing a pack for outdoor next year and see whats up.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 26, 2018)

Kygiacomo said:


> Has anyone here tried the dead chem head? suppose be a good yeilder with raw stank to it. im grabbing a pack for outdoor next year and see whats up.



The Connoisseur genetics sub forum on icmag or hashtag searches on IG are probably your best bets


----------



## Grower899 (Oct 26, 2018)

Og Chem I just cropped. Smells rather sweet with a funky bottom end. Not what I was expecting but I like it.



 

And sssdh fem I finished at the end of July this year. Straight sour smell. Loved this shit. Still got about a half oz I break into every once and a while.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 27, 2018)

My first time running Connoisseur Genetics. Going to be a fun winter!!


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Oct 27, 2018)

Are there any us banks to get connoisseur gear from?


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 27, 2018)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Are there any us banks to get connoisseur gear from?


Hit him up on ig he said there was but dont remember who


----------



## Grower899 (Oct 28, 2018)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Are there any us banks to get connoisseur gear from?


I usually get mine through attitude.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 30, 2019)

Some Lemon n lime jones


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 30, 2019)

Feel like I've won the weed lotto. Couple years back I added 1 single seed of C.g. North London church cookies to my attitude order. I liked the church way back and I'm a sucker for gsc. Well she vegged as slow as molasses in January and was quite the bitch to clone. But producing the hardest densest dank cookie nugs,  I cant wait to try her. I will definately be keeping her around.



Went 12/12 dec 14th flowering dec 24th last pic almost end of week 5 .
Great job c.g. ignore last picture I can't get rid of gps jelly pie girl/boy


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 9, 2019)

Lemon lime jones day 70


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 9, 2019)

Lemon lime jones #2


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 9, 2019)

Strawberry Mango #1  Day 70


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 9, 2019)

Strawberry Mango #2 Day 70


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 9, 2019)

Strawberry Mango


----------



## Kp sunshine (Feb 9, 2019)

Strawberry Mango Mutant bud. Maybe someone has seen this before in her genetics?


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 10, 2019)

@Kp sunshine your plants look great. How's the other qualities besides look? 

Also, I haven't seen polyploidy in Strawberry Mango specifically, but it's not super rare in cannabis.

Also to anyone that's interested, Connoisseur Genetics is throwing a great promo at The Attitude by giving out up to 8 free packs with every order while supplies last

And a buy 5 packs and get 5 free packs of your choice plus 5 packs of Church Cookies crosses when you buy direct from him. Check out his IG page to get the details about either promo


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Feb 19, 2019)

Just ordered directly from CG. Picked up a pack of *Dead Chem Head* *FEM* & he'll be throwing in a free pack of *The Church*? Been contemplating on grabbing a pack from AliBongo for a year but finally pulled the trigger. I need something that is awful in smell & I'm hoping this is it. It'll be my first run with his gear, I'm unsure what to expect. I've googled all I could think of, that has CG in the phrase but came up empty. Is there a somewhere I can learn about CG? recently made an IG account and came across his post of the great offer. Couldn't pass up on it. Stay tuned...


*Edited* I've found my answers on ICMag. Frickin Google didn't even show ICMag results SMH


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Feb 19, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> @Kp sunshine your plants look great. How's the other qualities besides look?
> 
> Also, I haven't seen polyploidy in Strawberry Mango specifically, but it's not super rare in cannabis.
> 
> ...



Just heads up, CG had recently just cut ties with The Attitude... Idk what happen but he's done with them...


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 20, 2019)

Church cookies took off the scrog tonight  
I cant wait to try this it looks pink under the cobs definately the best I've produced under the cree 3950s. 8 weeks down maybe 2 more tops hardest buds I've ever felt they almost feel dry to the touch.


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Feb 20, 2019)

Beautiful


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 21, 2019)

Smells exactly 100% like forum cookies i couldnt have asked for a better 1 seed purchase


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 23, 2019)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> Just heads up, CG had recently just cut ties with The Attitude... Idk what happen but he's done with them...


I saw that happen the day the promo started. The promo was live for a few hours and then it was over and The Attitude removed CG from the breeder options. It was odd. Doesn't matter for me, I'd rather just order straight from ojd. He gets to make extra money and I think he's always got good promos going when you buy direct.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 23, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Church cookies took off the scrog tonight View attachment 4285982 View attachment 4285983
> I cant wait to try this it looks pink under the cobs definately the best I've produced under the cree 3950s. 8 weeks down maybe 2 more tops hardest buds I've ever felt they almost feel dry to the touch.


Really nice braddah! That looks pretty done to me. Why do you think you have 2 more weeks possibly? It doesn't look like there's anymore new pistils popping up.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 25, 2019)

I grabbed 2 packs of strawberry cookies and a strawberry cream..wish I grabbed a church cookie lol looking good on those. The church promo is legit a deal nobody can pass up. He has a ton of strains to..you could easily get 8 packs and get 8 church x packs free if you weren't on a specific budget lol


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Feb 25, 2019)

Unsure if it's regular or tracked  can anyone chime in?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 25, 2019)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> Unsure if it's regular or tracked  can anyone chime in?


Tracked. .

I've yet to get tracking info tho lol. Ordered Wednesday


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Feb 25, 2019)

Thank You, I appreciate it. I'll wait until tomorrow for another follow up...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 25, 2019)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> Thank You, I appreciate it. I'll wait until tomorrow for another follow up...


I already did the follow up ..I will let you know what I hear.


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Feb 25, 2019)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Tracked. .
> 
> I've yet to get tracking info tho lol. Ordered Wednesday



Snap I didn't realize the 2nd part of your comment lol yeah placed my Tuesday. emailed on Friday and OJD said follow up Monday but no reply? Must be wicked busy i'm assuming...


----------



## kona gold (Feb 26, 2019)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> Just ordered directly from CG. Picked up a pack of *Dead Chem Head* *FEM* & he'll be throwing in a free pack of *The Church*? Been contemplating on grabbing a pack from AliBongo for a year but finally pulled the trigger. I need something that is awful in smell & I'm hoping this is it. It'll be my first run with his gear, I'm unsure what to expect. I've googled all I could think of, that has CG in the phrase but came up empty. Is there a somewhere I can learn about CG? recently made an IG account and came across his post of the great offer. Couldn't pass up on it. Stay tuned...
> 
> 
> *Edited* I've found my answers on ICMag. Frickin Google didn't even show ICMag results SMH


How do you get ahold of them directly??


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Feb 26, 2019)

kona gold said:


> How do you get ahold of them directly??



[email protected]


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Feb 26, 2019)

Still no reply... But I do see his posts on IG & active status  feeling like a girlfriend who's insecure lol throwing in the flag by end of this week


----------



## kona gold (Feb 26, 2019)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> [email protected]


Much thanks!


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Feb 27, 2019)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I already did the follow up ..I will let you know what I hear.


Hey brother man, OJD just got back to me with tracking! I'm a bit nervous as the status shows "with Customs in NY for assessment". I've never seen that status when I order from the NL, why now??


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Mar 1, 2019)

OJD has blessed me with original order plus more! 5 days to the NE from Overseas! Thank you brother man!


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Mar 11, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Strawberry Mango Mutant bud. Maybe someone has seen this before in her genetics?View attachment 4279594


HOPE U CLONED THAT PLANT. same type of bud formation in the old sensi/sssc catalog. can't recall if i ever knew why it occurs. have seen it recently on other cultivars in the last year.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 12, 2019)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> HOPE U CLONED THAT PLANT. same type of bud formation in the old sensi/sssc catalog. can't recall if i ever knew why it occurs. have seen it recently on other cultivars in the last year.


Yes it is on another run now.


----------



## toaster struedel (Mar 12, 2019)

Not a fan, I had some rainbow Jones that hermied. Contacted CG and he called me a liar and belittled me. My money spends else where now.


----------



## waxman420 (Mar 12, 2019)

rikdabrick said:


> Really nice braddah! That looks pretty done to me. Why do you think you have 2 more weeks possibly? It doesn't look like there's anymore new pistils popping up.



Ive taken a few samples she is finishing week 12 and getting the chop. Cant wait to dial her in. Doesnt clone well at all tho .
Heres week 11 nug


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 16, 2019)

Yea beans showed up no issues . Got a pineapple express dvd and he threw In the church freebies and even a free pack of strawberry creme fems. .already got a pack of strawberry cookies cracked and sprouting. no complaints so far. Will update as things progress. .running the strawberry cookies outdoors this year


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 21, 2019)

I hit up Oj this morning for his list of available seeds directly from him. No more than 20 minutes later and shazam the updated list of.
Strains available 
$80 a pack 
Cash or PayPal only 
Worldwide Shipping 

Hit me up with any q's 


*Regs *
Cheesedog 
Chemy Jones 
Cheese N Chaze 
Haze Freak 
Hippy Private Stash 
Labrador 
Lem Chem
Lem Chem Cookies 
New York Haze Cookies
OG Chem Haze 
OG Chem 
OG Jones 
OJ's Haze 
Sour Hazy Jones
Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze 
Old School Haze x OG Chem

*Fems *
Australian Dead Head 
Dead Chem Head 
Cheese N Chong 
Cheesedog Haze 
Dogshit Dead Head Haze 
Double Strawberry Diesel Jones 
Dutchie Jones 
Girl Scout Haze Cookie
Girl Scout Jones 
Grandoggy Jones
Grateful Casey Jones 
Grateful Casey Jones mix(20 seeds) 
Lemon N Lime Jones 
Mango N Cheese 
Old School Hazy Jones 
Orange N Mango 
Original Diesel Haze 
Rainbow Jones 
Rainbow Jones Haze 
Silver Nevil 
Silver Nevil Jones 
Strawberry and Cream
Strawberry Cookies
Strawberry Jones Cookie 
Strawberry N Mango 
Strawberry N Mango Jones 
Triangle Kush Haze 

*Limited regs *
1.Nl5 Haze x Amnesia Haze x Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze
2.Triangle Kush x Amnesia Haze x Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze 
3.Strawberry Cookies x OG Chem 
4.Grandoggy Purps X OG Chem 
5.Shark Shock x Soma's G13 Haze male cut 
6.Church ( london cut) x Soma's G13 Haze male cut 
7.Nevil the G = Nevil Mango Mr Nice seeds x Soma's G13 Haze male cut 
8.Strawberry Freak = Strawberry Cough( Colorado cut ) x Haze Freak Male 
9.Triangle Freak Cookie = Triangle Kush Cookie cut x Haze Freak Male 
10.Cheesedog x OG Chem 
11.Purple Cheddar x OG Chem 
12.Ecsd cut x Haze Freak Male 
13.Triangle Cheesedog x OG Chem
14.Girl Scout Cookie cut x Haze Freak Male 
15. East Coast Cookie x Haze Freak Male 
Chemdog Haze project (REGULAR seeds) 


*I took a Reservoir seeds Chemdog Haze Male and hit it to some of my best clones *
1.1 Jab( 20 year old Jamaican landrace extremely potent) x Chemdog Haze Male 
2. Nevil The G( Nevil Mango x G13 Haze) x Chemdog Haze Male 
3.Strawberry Haze Freak x Chemdog Haze Male 
4.OG Chem x Chemdog Haze Male 
5.Purpleope( DNA Chocolope cup winning cut x GDP reversed) x Chemdog Haze Male 
6. Psychosis (uk clone) x Chemdog Haze Male 
7. Old School Haze (SSH x SSSDH) x Chemdog Haze Male 
8. Cheese x Chemdog Haze Male 
9. Sage x Budda sister x Chemdog Haze Male 
10 . Grandoggy Purps x Chemdog Haze Male 
11. Kush Haze( Reservoir seeds) x Chemdog Haze Male 
12. New York City Diesel x G13 Haze x Chemdog Haze Male 
13.Mulumbimby Mandness x Nevil Haze x Chemdog Haze Male 
14. Strawberry and Cream x Chemdog Haze Male


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 21, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> I hit up Oj this morning for his list of available seeds directly from him. No more than 20 minutes later and shazam the updated list of.
> Strains available
> $80 a pack
> Cash or PayPal only
> ...


NO STRAWBERRY DOGSHIT !?!?
I'm out to F4 with that one. Couldn't ask for much more from a plant. NOT my favorite strain name...lol. But I've enjoyed working this line. Always thought CG had some good gear. but I've only done the 1. Everything else sounds great (on paper).
Been wanting the OG CHEM and OG CHEM COOKIES. 
last time I was on attitude/choice I didn't see them on there. what's up with that?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 21, 2019)

I wanted that Strawberry Dogshit too. Plenty of other Wildly Solid gear to run. Jab x Chemdog haze has me drooling, same with Purpleope.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 23, 2019)

I love this. I was able to get rid of some beans in my vault in trade for some CG's Strawberry Dogshit. Trading a pack of new pack of Greenpoint's Cake and Chem and half packs of Golden Nuggett and Full Moon Fever, for 20 Strawberry Dogshit f4's and 15 of Sour Girl from a breeder's personal creations. Might just have to reorg next pollen chuck and go with a SBDS male. Thanks Krippie 94.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 27, 2019)

I ran the strawberry dogshit, lol terrible name but that was some great bud! I still have half a pack. I bet there’s at least one more keeper in there! Cheesedog was good, also Chemmy Jones and og chem being my favorite. Oj kills it!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 27, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> I ran the strawberry dogshit, lol terrible name but that was some great bud! I still have half a pack. I bet there’s at least one more keeper in there! Cheesedog was good, also Chemmy Jones and og chem being my favorite. Oj kills it!


How was the OG Chem?


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 27, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> How was the OG Chem?


My favorite of all time I’m about to get some more from him. Yields huge, taste amazing and potent af!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 27, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> My favorite of all time I’m about to get some more from him. Yields huge, taste amazing and potent af!


Sweet. Think you sold me. How stable was it?


----------



## greencropper (Mar 28, 2019)

looking like tude/choice has stopped stocking this brands wares?


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 28, 2019)

It’s fairly stable, of 3 solid keepers in a pack one was nanner happy. I saw that they weren’t in the tudes catalog anymore, I quit buying from them years ago but that was where I used to go. I’m pretty stoked that he was directly available on ig.


----------



## boybelue (Apr 2, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Yes it is on another run now.


I had a 2 pounder from kiwi do that same exact thing. My first plant to do that was a male that i used to pollinate the female 2 lber. Ive had a couple of the offspring do it also. Some of the plants that do that dont have much for branching and what is there is wierd and the main stem gets really flat and wide closer to the the top. Very wierd mutation, i really wish i had took pics because this is the second time ive seen someone else experience this. The first time was in the Ocean Grown thread i believe. Did yours just have the really thick tops only?


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 2, 2019)

I have a pack of og chem from like 5 yrs ago think im gonna pop em now


----------



## kona gold (Apr 3, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> I have a pack of og chem from like 5 yrs ago think im gonna pop em now


5 years ago?
That is a different, and much better, og chem than now!!!
So make some f2's!


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 3, 2019)

kona gold said:


> 5 years ago?
> That is a different, and much better, og chem than now!!!
> So make some f2's!


Yea I was wondering. Most are real light and immature but oj said they were always like that so hope they are still good. My storage seems on point I just popped some from back then and had 90% germ. I was saving them for breeding anyways so will def make some f2s


----------



## kona gold (Apr 3, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Yea I was wondering. Most are real light and immature but oj said they were always like that so hope they are still good. My storage seems on point I just popped some from back then and had 90% germ. I was saving them for breeding anyways so will def make some f2s


Alright!!
Best of luck with those!!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 4, 2019)

OJ is running a special through the 19th. Buy a pack of reg seeds get a same pack free and a pack of The Church. Three pack for price of one. Insanity


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 10, 2019)

kona gold said:


> 5 years ago?
> That is a different, and much better, og chem than now!!!
> So make some f2's!


What’s different about the current og Chem? The pack I had run before was 5-6 years ago.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 10, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> What’s different about the current og Chem? The pack I had run before was 5-6 years ago.


The difference if they now use their chem bx.
It was the original diesel before, and much stinkier and potent!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 11, 2019)

I thought that it was always the Rez chem d bx they used?!

I’m like 99% on that, I’ll ask oj.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 11, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> I thought that it was always the Rez chem d bx they used?!
> 
> I’m like 99% on that, I’ll ask oj.


On the older one? 
Though it was Original Diesel{daywreker} x Chem d bx


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 11, 2019)

Just splashed a few Strawberry Dogshit f4's. Anxious to see what happens outdoors this year.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 11, 2019)

kona gold said:


> On the older one?
> Though it was Original Diesel{daywreker} x Chem d bx


Ok I will feel like an ass cause I already shot him an email, but it was fuel that was daywrecker x chem d!

Btw, sup KG!? Long time man!
Also, confirmed with OJ. Here was his response...
“Yes
It has never been daywrecker
It was always Motorbreath x Chem bx2 

The daywrecker(original diesel) x Chem bx2 is the strain Fuel”


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Apr 14, 2019)

3× Dead Chem Heads in Coco Coir
Just finished a battle with dam thrips FML


----------



## kona gold (Apr 16, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Ok I will feel like an ass cause I already shot him an email, but it was fuel that was daywrecker x chem d!
> 
> Btw, sup KG!? Long time man!
> Also, confirmed with OJ. Here was his response...
> ...


Thanks brother for the info.
I thought he used that daywrecker as the chem part.
Can you find out if he is going to re-release that Fuel?
Mahalo


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 19, 2019)

So fuel is discontinued. 
He is doing a 420 sale right now, order by 4/21 and get 50% off $80 10 packs + 2 packs of the church project seeds per pack ordered AND more full pack freebies AND a sticker! Direct sale only, email him connoisseurbackintown at hotmail for a current menu! I ordered 2 packs and got 6 full packs of seeds!


----------



## kona gold (Apr 19, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> So fuel is discontinued.
> He is doing a 420 sale right now, order by 4/21 and get 50% off $80 10 packs + 2 packs of the church project seeds per pack ordered AND more full pack freebies AND a sticker! Direct sale only, email him connoisseurbackintown at hotmail for a current menu! I ordered 2 packs and got 6 full packs of seeds!


Bummer. But thanks for the info.


----------



## colocowboy (May 21, 2019)

Chemmy Jones @ 70 ish days, smells are unbelievable (coffee, floral, Chemmy, raw meat, blood, with a whiff of fruit) but in the last few days she’s turning into a banana boat! She earns a second run and hopefully the late nanners are a fluke and sterile.


----------



## colocowboy (May 30, 2019)

Ok, so it s still a bit green but the taster reads like Tahoe OG. Kinda piney floral og with a hint of sweet. Strong, forced shutting of the eyes! I’m impressed, but not the pheno I’m looking for. I hope I grew all the males from that pack, the last of the beans will hit dirt soon. Also some dead chem head, maybe ssdh. It’s going to be a connoisseur year.


----------



## Krippie94 (Jun 3, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> Just splashed a few Strawberry Dogshit f4's. Anxious to see what happens outdoors this year.


They should do great!!! if you get 1 of the 4 keepers. let me know brother.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 5, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Strawberry Mango Mutant bud. Maybe someone has seen this before in her genetics?View attachment 4279594


Yes, I've seen that only once on a whirled plant. Virtually no buds


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 26, 2019)

Lemon Lime Jones


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 27, 2019)

I think ojd used a rez chem d bx 2 in a lot of his early chem crosses,I remember chatting with true canna who was with ojd in the beginnings .
Cheesedog and original granddoggy purps were exceptional herb


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 27, 2019)

kaneboy said:


> I think ojd used a rez chem d bx 2 in a lot of his early chem crosses,I remember chatting with true canna who was with ojd in the beginnings .
> Cheesedog and original granddoggy purps were exceptional herb


It was a staple male, he has an eye for selection. He is working the Rez chem d bx again, new male selection will be seeing some new remixes.


----------



## ojd connoisseur genetic (Oct 30, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> View attachment 4336994 View attachment 4336995 Chemmy Jones @ 70 ish days, smells are unbelievable (coffee, floral, Chemmy, raw meat, blood, with a whiff of fruit) but in the last few days she’s turning into a banana boat! She earns a second run and hopefully the late nanners are a fluke and sterile.


Nice work bro , looking dank


----------



## ojd connoisseur genetic (Oct 30, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Lemon Lime JonesView attachment 4413124


Looking great bro
Nice work


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 30, 2019)

Hey OJD! Got some dead chem head finishing up rIght now, sssdh just flipped, and an og chem about to flip. Next round will be getting some of those new church crosses going!! We will have some pics of serious fire coming up!!


----------



## ojd connoisseur genetic (Oct 30, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Hey OJD! Got some dead chem head finishing up rIght now, sssdh just flipped, and an og chem about to flip. Next round will be getting some of those new church crosses going!! We will have some pics of serious fire coming up!!


Nice one bro, post up some pics before harvest or after harvest

Peace


----------



## ojd connoisseur genetic (Oct 30, 2019)

Any questions about my strains at Connoisseur Genetics post them up , or message me if you prefer.


----------



## bubbahaze (Oct 30, 2019)

ojd connoisseur genetic said:


> Any questions about my strains at Connoisseur Genetics post them up , or message me if you prefer.


Will you do an interview on the_pot_cast? Hippy private stash and strawberry dog shit are they available?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Getting ready to start a pack, or 2 of the SSSH. Cant wait to try these.

Anything specific this strain likes/dislikes? We plan on bending them, vegging, and flowering under 1150w Gavita DE. Or a 1000w Hortilux HPS, and 20 gallons Promix BX per plant. Hoping they have a good stretch after inducing flowering.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 30, 2019)

My sssdh likes to be topped! She will bush out nicely.


----------



## Voo-doo (Oct 30, 2019)

ojd connoisseur genetic said:


> Any questions about my strains at Connoisseur Genetics post them up , or message me if you prefer.


I purchased lemon lime and strawberry mango last year when pot became legal here In Nova Scotia. Bought a 3.3x3.3 tent from a friend... and set up a grow In my spare bedroom in basement. I have grown for years but wanted to try smaller tent. I used 2 400 watt light sources and pulled 720g of the best up high and flavor I have smoked. Once I have some time I will post some of my pics if there is some interest of maximizing a small tent.i grew 2 lemon lime and 2 strawberry...fully legal lol. 
I took my time looking for the perfect strain for me. Just wanted to say thanks for your hard work!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 30, 2019)

Dead Chem Head @ 6 weeks, phenos are spice incense and funk, varying degrees of funk. This one is my favorite of the three I ran. She will be around for a while.


----------



## kona gold (Oct 30, 2019)

ojd connoisseur genetic said:


> Any questions about my strains at Connoisseur Genetics post them up , or message me if you prefer.


Aloha.
I really have enjoyed your genetics.
I wonder if you are gonna redo Fuel anytime soon, or if you have any stashed packs?
That still my favorite, and stinkiest chem I have run.
And I have run a bunch of Top Dawg.
I see some people are using the Daywrecker.
Is that that same one you worked with on this strain?
Mahalo


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 31, 2019)

Bruh I’m glad u came online

I have 2 diff phenos of hippy stash In flower right now 

these two plants were off to a bad start but I’m trying my best I noticed that there both finicky and like nutes but not really it’s weird

one is super hungry and I could never get her dark lush green and the other is finicky like a sativa hungry but u have to be precise or she’s gonna burn .. Pheno 1 is getting a 2nd run but 2 I never cloned

I also have a mystery plant idk ifs gsc x sssdh or real deal Tahoe bag seed .. I think it’s Tahoe but can’t say for sure until it’s done


----------



## Voo-doo (Oct 31, 2019)

Voo-doo said:


> I purchased lemon lime and strawberry mango last year when pot became legal here In Nova Scotia. Bought a 3.3x3.3 tent from a friend... and set up a grow In my spare bedroom in basement. I have grown for years but wanted to try smaller tent. I used 2 400 watt light sources and pulled 720g of the best up high and flavor I have smoked. Once I have some time I will post some of my pics if there is some interest of maximizing a small tent.i grew 2 lemon lime and 2 strawberry...fully legal lol.
> I took my time looking for the perfect strain for me. Just wanted to say thanks for your hard work!


----------



## ojd connoisseur genetic (Nov 1, 2019)

Voo-doo said:


> I purchased lemon lime and strawberry mango last year when pot became legal here In Nova Scotia. Bought a 3.3x3.3 tent from a friend... and set up a grow In my spare bedroom in basement. I have grown for years but wanted to try smaller tent. I used 2 400 watt light sources and pulled 720g of the best up high and flavor I have smoked. Once I have some time I will post some of my pics if there is some interest of maximizing a small tent.i grew 2 lemon lime and 2 strawberry...fully legal lol.
> I took my time looking for the perfect strain for me. Just wanted to say thanks for your hard work!


Looking dank bro , very nice work. 
And thank you for posting up some amazing pics , it helps a lot.
Peace


----------



## ojd connoisseur genetic (Nov 1, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Dead Chem Head @ 6 weeks, phenos are spice incense and funk, varying degrees of funk. This one is my favorite of the three I ran. She will be around for a while.
> View attachment 4414588View attachment 4414589


Hey bro
Thanks for posting up.
Looking dank bro ,those Chem phenos are really dank.
Glad your keeping her around.

Peace


----------



## ojd connoisseur genetic (Nov 1, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Bruh I’m glad u came online
> 
> I have 2 diff phenos of hippy stash In flower right now
> 
> ...


Hey bro 
I've not noticed the Hippy private stash to be mute sensitive myself. I grow in coco with bio buzz so maybe she is more sensitive to chem notes or High ok.
Throw up some pics of the mystery between Girl Scout Haze Cookies and the Tahoe and il.benable to tell which is which if in flower. 
Throw up some pics of the Hippy stash. 

Peace


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 1, 2019)

I had a gorgeous strawberry dogshit pheno before moving, still have a half pack of them. Hope I get that one back again. On a hunt for an og chem I used to have also, there are some gems in there! Chemmy Jones also has amazing phenos. Connoisseur Genetics has been supplying my best headstash for almost a decade, thanks bro! I really appreciate getting connected with you for direct sale, thanks bro!


----------



## nc208 (Nov 1, 2019)

ojd connoisseur genetic said:


> I'm not a fan of live videos, il happily do any Q and A's online just dont want to be on any videos to be honest or even my voice known.
> 
> Strawberry Dogshit is nearly finished and only what retailers have left (apart from my stash that I've stopped selling)
> Hippy private stash is available but nearly finished.
> ...


What are some places one can find your seeds?


----------



## Voo-doo (Nov 1, 2019)

More pics of strawberry mango and lemon lime


----------



## nc208 (Nov 1, 2019)

ojd connoisseur genetic said:


> Hey bro
> There are many retailers online
> Puresativa.com , Seedsman.com , dr chronic , london seed centre , Manchester seeds and many many more
> Hit up my official distributor PureSativa.com for a full list.
> ...


Contacted, thank you.


----------



## Voo-doo (Nov 1, 2019)

ojd connoisseur genetic said:


> Thanks bro
> Appreciate the custom and support
> 
> Wow bro
> ...


Yes go for it bud !

Here are a few more. I took pics every couple days..so let me know

One of the lemon looks like the rainbow Jones..

I'll be emailing you for seeds and I'll start fresh in january


----------



## kona gold (Nov 1, 2019)

ojd connoisseur genetic said:


> Hey bro
> Glad you enjoyed the Fuel.
> 
> I just did a fuel project but it didn't work out , as I had issues with some coco I was using so ended up with hardly any seeds so just keeping them.
> ...


Sorry to hear that. Its so critical finding a really good medium for seeds.
I seem to go back to the old school mix when I really need them to make it. So it's Sunshine #4 in the beginning. Only other medium I feel pretty good about is from Roots. The Microgreens I think its called. Super light and micro perlite that is root tip friendly and tons of air.

Now, I am stoked to hear you are still going to do a future project or 2 with the Fuel.
That one was just so rank and had that dark green kind of bud that sparkled.
Not too many strains nowadays have that look.
Super chem flavor( that just kiss of sweetness that reminds me of the first time I tried the originals from the early 90's. 
I don't like those garlic ones that seem to dominate more in Top Dawg. Although they smell good. They lack the flavor and up potency of the real chem.
Fuel was consistent on potency, and the smell was so skunky, people just wanted it! Just as skunky as roadkill skunk! 
Went to this UB 40 concert rolled two spliffs and didn't bag them till I was in parking lot. Because I knew if I bagged them early it would stink too bad to get through the police at the entrance. So I put those in 3 baggies and was about 100 feet from entrance. So in that short walk they started wreaking through those baggies!! I was super stress as I knew they could smell it, but not sure who it was coming from.
Inside I went to pull the baggies out of my pocket but the stink was so bad these security guys on the floor were trying to find out where that smell was coming from.
Now other people were burning, but nothing smelled even close to the two I had in my pocket. I was so paranoid the whole concert I didn't even light one!! And I wanted to so badly but every time I took it just out of my pocket everyone started looking around and sniffing!!
Another story.
I was trimming some up before I had a meeting at my son's school. So I washed myself with copious amounts of alcohol to remove any resin. Showered and changed my clothes.
Went in to the meeting. And all of a sudden I started smelling the stinkiest skunk smells.
I tried to find out where it was coming from on me but I couldn't. Must have had like a super small trim leaf somewhere on me. But everytime I moved a huge cloud of skunk would release! And I could see them sniff. But I had to act like I didn't smell anything so I could pull that meeting off.

Sorry to ramble on, but that strain is awesome!!

Mahalo and good luck with those.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 1, 2019)

I've said this on another forum but you need to make another batch of Chem D cookies OJD. The CDC of yours I tried from a local place here in MI was some of the best I've ever had and was better than the GMO that is popular here in the states which is a phenotype of the same cross. Stinkier than anything I've encountered and put your dick in the dirt strong.


----------



## kona gold (Nov 2, 2019)

ojd connoisseur genetic said:


> Very cool story bro LOL
> Sounds like you love it as much as me.
> I've had the same situation many times.
> Some of these strains triple bag it and you still stink.
> ...


Right on brother.
I will be looking forward to 2020.
All the best on your projects!!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 2, 2019)

Dead Chem [email protected] 8 weeks. Some grease shots as she ripens. Probably one more week. She is picking up her sweetness and the gas is coming on. Getting louder by the day! The funk on lights on overtakes the ozone generator if it’s plates are dirty! Your selections bring the skunky funky shit!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2019)

Dead Chem Head @ 9 weeks. This hoes time has come, some sweetness and understated incense and berries rounding out her shitty funk. Bumping an elbow on her leaves the room with a confusing smell and your mouth watering! She got very dense in the last week also going all floppy even though I busted her elbows early on. Branches don’t feel like they can’t support they just need stakes to keep them pointing up! But that’s what happens when your flowers get heavy!! Another fine specimen from Connoisseur Genetics!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2019)

Flower set on this sssdh was fast with logic pucks, 2 weeks from flip!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 16, 2019)

The smell on her as she dries down has hints of barbershop, orange spice kinda like constant comment tea, and fresh linens with with chemmy fuel busting hard when you squeeze it. Droooooling......


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 24, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> The smell on her as she dries down has hints of barbershop, orange spice kinda like constant comment tea, and fresh linens with with chemmy fuel busting hard when you squeeze it. Droooooling......


Taster is smooth for a green bud, taste of sweet herbal iced tea. This was not what I was expecting, not bad at all just different. Fist run was not blockbuster yield, I’m more for quality over quantity so that’s ok. Plant uniformity is good structurally, of the two phenos I had they were visually identical but different level of loud, one was muted smell. Given my experience with OJD gear, the bland one was an outlier. dead chem head is a winner, especially if you like herbal tea flavors. The effect seems 50/50 and she flowers pretty fast 8-9 weeks in a first run. I’m pretty sure dialing her in will knock a week off easy. She has great vigor!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 24, 2019)

SSSDH


----------



## butterfeet (Nov 27, 2019)

Hey, was hoping OJD or someone else might be able to help me out with something I've been wondering about. About 5 or 6 years I was gifted a cutting known only by the name "silver". I'm pretty sure it was actually SSSDH based on some of the pics and descriptions I've seen and also it makes sense that someone might just shorten it to silver. The plant in question had a super chunky bud structure with really fat bracts. It stretched like crazy (3x height in 2-3 weeks), had large fat fan leaves, fruity up front but then super dank smell that you could smell through the bag, loved being topped, finished around week 11-12. It was mostly green but would turn purple with low temps.

I got some SSSDH fems off attitude last Christmas but just got around to popping them recently. I've run strawberry dogshit and grandoggy purps before as well so I know they're going to be fire but would really like to find the same pheno I had before if it was indeed SSSDH. Was thinking of picking up some regs from connoisseur too and was wondering if I would have a better chance finding that particular pheno in the regular seeds. Also got my eye on the Mulumbimby Mandness x Nevil Haze x Chemdog Haze Male.

I should also add that the high was racy head high that would give me the shakes and have me breaking out the super nintendo when I overdid it. Lasted for hours too


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 9, 2020)

My experience with the sssdh has mostly ssh leaning with a touch of funk. I think he’s actually doing one that leans to the funk this year. Will be ready for the spring if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## johny22 (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi guys anyone run dangerous dog? Or Australian deadhead?


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 24, 2020)

Those are brand new


----------



## sudshead (Aug 10, 2020)

OJD -- been a member for a long time - all of my stuff is very mellow. I need something on both extremes to wow my sons - uplifting sativa and couch lock indica types - what would you recommend from your stable?


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 10, 2020)

Last I knew he was banned. He may come back at some point, I haven’t talked to him about it for a while so I’m not sure where he stands on the issue currently.

edit: give them a follow on Instagram, contact information is there and he responds.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Feb 19, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Yea I was wondering. Most are real light and immature but oj said they were always like that so hope they are still good. My storage seems on point I just popped some from back then and had 90% germ. I was saving them for breeding anyways so will def make some f2s


Were these f2s ever made..?


----------



## SYZ (Jul 8, 2021)

sudshead said:


> OJD -- been a member for a long time - all of my stuff is very mellow. I need something on both extremes to wow my sons - uplifting sativa and couch lock indica types - what would you recommend from your stable?


If you're still interested, I asked OJD a similar question recently and his recommendations were:

Powerful sativa: Dangerous Dog (Mullumbimby Madness x Nevil Haze x Chemdog Haze)
Uplifting, focused incense sativa: Silver Nevil S1
Ultimate couch lock: Purple Wurkle OG (White Urkle x OG kush dom)

I've got some Dead Head Chem and Purple Wurkle OG sprouting now, will drop some photos when there's something interesting to look at.


----------

